# Your thoughts on those mic reflection filter thingies?



## lee (Jan 28, 2014)

I was going to build 4 foldable absorbing walls for recording vocals in the corner of my studio, but my wife said "build two of em and put them permanently in the corner and buy some kind of reflection filter instead". 

Anyone's got experience with those?

These are the ones I've found:
Edit: this one looks good but expensive: Realtraps portable vocal booth 299eur + customs, shipping to Sweden 
SE Electronics Reflexion Filter Pro 199eur
Vicoustic Flexi Screen Ultra 169eur
SE Electronics Project Studio Reflexion Filt. 159eur
SE Electronics Reflexion Filter X 95eur
the t.bone Mic screen 89eur
and some even cheaper.

Thoughts?


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 28, 2014)

Some years ago in my old studio I built me one only with thick wool. It worked very well.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Jan 28, 2014)

I used a curtain, duvet and a travel mattress (suspended above the mic) in my last place. Sounded amazing. Dead as a dormouse, for under £40. And I lined everything in the same (cheap) red throw too, so it looked pretty sexy. Maximum flammable, mind, but cheaper and better than one of the gizmos you listed.


----------



## Jem7 (Jan 28, 2014)

I don't really like that reflection filter kinda things. Not because they're not working or whatever. I never find a chance to try one too but put some blanket over 3 or 4 mic stands it will work better.


----------



## lee (Jan 28, 2014)

Ok so no happy users here?


----------



## Daryl (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm using an SE one, but can't remember the exact model. If you are trying to remove the sound of the room, when making a close recording, it can help a lot.

D


----------



## lee (Jan 29, 2014)

I also read about another one, realtraps portable vocal booth. Too bad it's so expensive to get in Sweden, with customs etc. It might b better than the others. 

Daryl: great! You've experimented a lot with mic placement in the shield? From what I've read some experience comb filtering /boxy sounding effects with SEs filter.


----------



## LFO (Jan 29, 2014)

I've used the RealTraps for years and am extremely happy with it. It does exactly what it says it will do. It's expensive, but I'm not a DIY kinda guy. The unit is well made.

I've used blankets, etc years ago. To say blankets is better is misleading I think. They can do a good job, but not better than the RealTraps portable vocal booth. At least to my ears.


----------



## kabinboy (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm a happy user of a reflexion filter. It doesn't work for everything, but it's a useful tool in certain situations. I use it for close miking vocals with a large capsule cardioid condenser mic.

It's true that it's not a perfect solution... it can (to some ears) sound boxy, or comb filtery. But so can a vocal booth. 

Personally, if the recording room is small enough, I would put the resources into sound treating the whole room so that everything sounds good in it. (bass traps, carefully placed acoustic panels, smooth floor, etc). But that's just me.

Good luck!


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 29, 2014)

I didn't love the SE. I didn't find it as helpful as I'd hoped in trapping reflections, and it didn't flatter the U-87 I was using. Also, I found it unwieldy to set up and keep balanced.
I ended up setting up two mic stands a few feet apart and stretching multiple heavy quilts over them, which worked well for me.


----------



## lee (Jan 30, 2014)

Ive received price information from realtraps now:
Portable vocal booth: 410$ including shipping

Two microtraps (smaller sized, 2x2foot) 370$ including shipping 
Edit: Would have to fix som kind of stands for the microtraps in able to use them like the portable vocal booth, so the price difference doesn't mean much. 

Additional tax/customs/fees will be added.. :-(


----------



## IFM (Jan 30, 2014)

I have the MXL one and it is great, although heavy. Even though my room is treated this is the extra piece to help isolate the mic. I've used it on acoustic instruments mainly and so far the results are excellent.

Chris


----------



## LFO (Jan 30, 2014)

lee @ Thu Jan 30 said:


> Ive received price information from realtraps now:
> Portable vocal booth: 410$ including shipping
> 
> Two microtraps (smaller sized, 2x2foot) 370$ including shipping
> ...



Although as I stated I am a happy RealTraps Portable Vocal Booth user, I would not spend $410 for it. No way, no how. I purchased mine 4-5 years ago and with tax and shipping I got it for the current price of $299. That was pushing it price wise, but it was better than having to build something.

That being said, you could make something similar for much, much less. Even with my lacking DIY skills that is what I would do. FWIW...


----------



## lee (Jan 30, 2014)

LFO: yeah, that's what I'm thinking too.. Gotta convince my wife that 4 diy absorbing walls is a better idea than 2 diy walls and an expensive mic shield/pvb.


----------



## LFO (Jan 30, 2014)

lee @ Thu Jan 30 said:


> LFO: yeah, that's what I'm thinking too.. Gotta convince my wife that 4 diy absorbing walls is a better idea than 2 diy walls and an expensive mic shield/pvb.



I treated my room with Auralex treatment and was not completely satisfied with what the 2 inch (wall absorption) and 4' bass traps were doing, so I manned up, built some frames and filled them with mineral wool. A bit of fabric on top and for about $150 I had a much better sounding room. Mind you, the woodwork is not pretty but the fabric covers it up and they do a great job! I sold the Auralex, probably lost about $200 on the deal, but it more than paid for my new absorbers and part of the portable vocal booth. If I can do it (and that includes convincing my now ex-wife) anyone can. :D


----------



## lee (Jan 30, 2014)

I've convinced her! Will make 2 pairs of walls with hinges that I can place wherever I want in the room, and store somewhere else when not being used. 

My wife tells me this is an example of her old method of suggesting something, then making me believe it was my idea.


----------



## playz123 (Jan 31, 2014)

lee @ Tue Jan 28 said:


> Ok so no happy users here?



Very happy here with "The Mic Thing". I did a studio comparison with the SE one, and my choice was clear. It can be altered acoustically using the metal mesh screens, depending on one's preferences. And it includes a mic stand. These 'devices' do NOT mean that proper room treatment isn't required or that one doesn't need to be concerned about what is behind the singer as well. Anyway, perhaps check out the reviews if you are interested. I'm content with my choice.

http://www.smproaudio.com/index.php/en/ ... ct-details


----------



## LFO (Jan 31, 2014)

Nicely played! Have fun with the build!


----------



## Hannes_F (Jan 31, 2014)

I don't feel comfortable to place anything too near behind a microphone. See also

http://www.sengpielaudio.com/LiveEndDea ... Filter.pdf

(Eberhard Sengpiel = 2 times grammy award winning sound engineer)


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 1, 2014)

Hannes_F @ Fri Jan 31 said:


> I don't feel comfortable to place anything too near behind a microphone. See also
> 
> http://www.sengpielaudio.com/LiveEndDea ... Filter.pdf
> 
> (Eberhard Sengpiel = 2 times grammy award winning sound engineer)



Yes. My experience is that it was more than a simple waste of money-it actually made things sound worse to my ears. I didn't even bother analyzing why, just chalked it up to experience and trashed the thing.


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 2, 2014)

Interesting.

I built one in the past and used it for speech recordings for radio spot productions and it worked absolutely great.

Theory vs practice. 

o-[][]-o


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 2, 2014)

different experience. different rooms. I like great big quilts, they work fine


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 2, 2014)

NYC Composer @ Sun Feb 02 said:


> different experience. different rooms. I like great big quilts, they work fine



Yes they also do. Wool is great for treatment per se.


----------



## dimtsak (Feb 2, 2014)

Anyone ever heard of these?

http://www.eqacoustics.com/products-page/acoustic-treatment/project-foam/freespace-universal%20acoustic-treatment-system (http://www.eqacoustics.com/products-pag ... ent-system)


----------



## lee (Feb 2, 2014)

Well, I'm gonna build me some walls made of glass fiber insulation covered with Molton fabric, since I've got the materials. 

Will make four of em, width 125cm, height 1 50cm, 7-9cm thick (2 types of insulation, the "best" with highest density will cover the top 50cm of each Wall.) Will build em in pairs, connected with hinges and with three 20cm legs for each pair.


----------

